# Smoked Boneless Leg of Lamb



## fftommyp (Jan 17, 2016)

This is a new one for me. I smoked a 4 lb. leg of lamb for the first time. Started with a rub about 30 minutes prior to putting it on the smoker, and smoked it using a combination of mesquite and cherry wood at around 225-245 until the internal temperature reached 135 degrees. Took about 3 hours. Then I wrapped it in foil for another 20 minutes. Came out GREAT!!!













image.jpeg



__ fftommyp
__ Jan 17, 2016


----------



## beaverhunter (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2016)

It looks delicious!

I love lamb!

Al


----------

